

Germany ready to block Google Maps for patent infringement - sebkomianos
http://skift.com/2013/03/09/google-maps-facing-ban-in-germany/

======
neilcj
The source, Florian Mueller, is an "analyst" for both Oracle and Microsoft, so
take this with mountains of salt.

------
dan1234
If Google are blocked could this also pose a problem for other companies such
as Apple, Nokia, TomTom?

------
korg250
Ouch.

